# desinstallation de windows sous parallel desktop ? comment f



## Gahan (28 Août 2008)

Bonsoir, tout est dit !!!, pas trouver de solutions probantes avec la fonction recherche

merci


----------



## DeepDark (28 Août 2008)

Je n'ai pas Parallels mais l'aide de Parallels doit sans doute répondre à ta question


----------



## Tarul (29 Août 2008)

Gahan a dit:


> Bonsoir, tout est dit !!!, pas trouver de solutions probantes avec la fonction recherche
> 
> merci



Tu mets à la corbeille tout les éléments composant ta machine virtuelle windows(attention si c'est une machine virtuelle connecté à une partition bootcamp). Et voilà tu as viré ton windows virtuel.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Tu mets à la corbeille tout les éléments composant ta machine virtuelle windows(attention si c'est une machine virtuelle connecté à une partition bootcamp). Et voilà tu as viré ton windows virtuel.


Alors c'est comme pour VMWare


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> (...) l'aide de Parallels doit sans doute répondre à ta question



Absolument, c'est vraiment là qu'il faut regarder en priorité.


----------



## unfolding (29 Août 2008)

Tu montes le fichier DMG de Parallels et tu clic sur Uninstall Parallels Desktop.
Voilà


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2008)

Heu... Là c'est radical, j'espère qu'il n'a pas d'autres machines virtuelles.


----------



## Gahan (29 Août 2008)

j'ai pourtant bien regardé dans parallel mais rien au sujet de la désinstallation de windows (je vais aller y refaire un tour quand meme), j'arrive a désinstaller parallel en le mettant dans la poubelle mais j'aimerais une désinstallation un peu plus conventionnelle !!!

merci en tout cas pour vos réponses

gahan


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

Gahan a dit:


> j'ai pourtant bien regardé dans parallel mais rien au sujet de la désinstallation de windows (je vais aller y refaire un tour quand meme), j'arrive a désinstaller parallel en le mettant dans la poubelle mais j'aimerais une désinstallation un peu plus conventionnelle !!!
> 
> merci en tout cas pour vos réponses
> 
> gahan


Ah donc tu veux désinstaller complètement Parallels maintenant?

Dans ce cas voir aide de Parallels ou post 6 de ce fil...


----------



## Gahan (29 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ah donc tu veux désinstaller complètement Parallels maintenant?
> 
> Dans ce cas voir aide de Parallels ou post 6 de ce fil...




Non, en fait quand je suis sur money sous windows, il arrive souvent que tout ce bloc sans que je puisse sortir de la machine virtuelle !!!! donc j'aimerais tout désinstaller proprement pour tout réinstaller proprement. Voila, et j'aimerais vreiment savoir comment faire et dans quel sens

gahan


----------



## bananafighter (29 Août 2008)

Gahan a dit:


> Non, en fait quand je suis sur money sous windows, il arrive souvent que tout ce bloc sans que je puisse sortir de la machine virtuelle !!!!



Sinon tu a des logiciels gratuits comme Gnucash ou Grisbi. C'est moche, mais ça marche.
Si tu n'utilise pas les fonctionnalités online de Money, je pense que ça peut te suffire.
Tu as aussi des solutions en ligne comme myphpmoney : du coup tu peux consulter la gestion de tes comptes depuis n'importe quel machine sur le net.

Voilà un site qui donne quelques équivalent aux logiciels payants :
http://www.linux-nantes.org/DOC/liste-equivalences-logicielles.html


----------



## Tarul (31 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Alors c'est comme pour VMWare


Mais avec vmware c'est encore plus simple, les fichiers sont regroupés dans un paquet mac os X. alors qu'avec paralells ce sont des fichiers "balladeurs". 



Gahan a dit:


> j'ai pourtant bien regardé dans parallel mais rien au sujet de la désinstallation de windows (je vais aller y refaire un tour quand meme), j'arrive a désinstaller parallel en le mettant dans la poubelle mais j'aimerais une désinstallation un peu plus conventionnelle !!!
> 
> merci en tout cas pour vos réponses
> 
> gahan


Attention, la désinstallation de parallels demande d'utiliser l'application spéciale qui se trouve dans le dmg de parallels. En effet ce dernier est une application plus complexe qui demande un désinstalleur spécialisé.


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Septembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> )Attention, la désinstallation de parallels demande d'utiliser l'application spéciale qui se trouve dans le dmg de parallels. En effet ce dernier est une application plus complexe qui demande un désinstalleur spécialisé.



Voilà un copier-coller de la page 40 de Parallels Desktop for Mac User Guide.pdf en français pour :

Désinstallation de Parallels Desktop

Pour désinstaller Parallels Desktop :
1 Recherchez et ouvrez le fichier « Parallels Desktop 3.0.XXXX Mac.dmg » que vous avez utilisé pour installer Parallels Desktop. Cliquez sur Désinstaller Parallels Desktop.
2 Dans la boîte de dialogue suivante, cliquez sur Continuer.
Cochez la case pour supprimer toutes les associations de fichiers SmartSelect (à la page 219) de votre ordinateur avec Parallels Desktop.
Dans la boîte de dialogue suivante, cliquez sur Désinstaller.
3 Entrez votre mot de passe lorsque vous y êtes invité et appuyez sur Retour(Entrée).
4 Le programme de désinstallation désinstalle Parallels Desktop de votre ordinateur et affiche la fenêtre suivante. Cliquez sur Terminer.

Celà me semble pas compliqué du tout. Il suffit de suivre l'aide.


----------



## zaou (22 Juillet 2011)

Tarul a dit:


> Tu mets à la corbeille tout les éléments composant ta machine virtuelle windows(attention si c'est une machine virtuelle connecté à une partition bootcamp). Et voilà tu as viré ton windows virtuel.



Je remontes le sujet car j'ai le même problème.
Je vous passe les détails, mais je veux désinstaller ma VM Windows 7 sans désinstaller Parallels. 
J'ai jeté à la corbeille W7 mais il me reste des éléments qui traine de ci de là. 
D'autre part, si je veux ouvrir un fichier directement sans avoir ouvert auparavant le logiciel qui lui va bien, c'est la machine Windows que je suis sensé avoir jeté qui essaie de fonctionner sans réussite. 
Comment dois je faire?


----------

